# Richtenburg Watches



## billythefish

Hi People,

What can people tell me about Richtenburg watches, are they any good?? A website I'm subscribed to is selling them with anything from 60-80% off RRP, the one I'm particularly interested in is called 'Torero' and is priced at Â£289.00 when 'apparently' the RRP on it is Â£1480, bargain or just clever marketing??

Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## Billtr96sn

Good Morning,

After a bit of internet sluething,it appears that Richtenburg are owned by a Chinese watch company, so I would think it fair to assume that all is not as it appears.

Save your money and dont buy one of these.


----------



## Haggis

Save your money, these are similar construction to the copy watches you see on holiday. Buy a recognised make.


----------



## Guest

IMO I wouldnt call it clever marketing selling a 1500 pound watch at 300 pounds I would consider it very very suspect. I mean seriously, if you saw a new car that was RRP 15,000 going for 3,000 would you not start asking a few questions (Such as does this car include the engine?) Thing is there are plenty of well known watch brands that sell at 300 pounds who are trustworthy (Wenger, Seiko etc) As far as I know evern Junkers do a decent watch at that price with Swiss movement. Then there is of course our very own RLT!

As everyone else is saying, save your money. If you want a Chinese watch get a Seagull for 70 quid and keep the change for a night out.


----------



## billythefish

robert75 said:


> IMO I wouldnt call it clever marketing selling a 1500 pound watch at 300 pounds I would consider it very very suspect. I mean seriously, if you saw a new car that was RRP 15,000 going for 3,000 would you not start asking a few questions (Such as does this car include the engine?) Thing is there are plenty of well known watch brands that sell at 300 pounds who are trustworthy (Wenger, Seiko etc) As far as I know evern Junkers do a decent watch at that price with Swiss movement. Then there is of course our very own RLT!
> 
> As everyone else is saying, save your money. If you want a Chinese watch get a Seagull for 70 quid and keep the change for a night out.


Thanks guys, much appreciated! I've got a Sub and an Oyster at the moment but I really fancy an all black watch for 'casual' wear, I think I may have to go for the Tag Aquaracer 500m????


----------

